# Solved: Am disappointed, My Pc games won't run on windows vista



## ladex142 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello everyone, I recently upgraded to windows vista and i try running some of my pc games but they just won't load. Some of the game i try is Prince of persia the two throne and the punisher. Anyone know what i can do to run them.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are a number of ways to improve compatibility. Check with the websites for updates and patches. Try right-clicking the installation program, Properties, and running it in XP-compatibility mode, or right-click the shortcut that leads to the game, Properties, Compatibility tab, and choose to run it in compatibility mode. Or try both.

If XP doesn't work, try another operating system from among the compatibility options.


----------



## ladex142 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Elvandil, but i've tried everything you said and it won't load. Please any help or what i can do....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Updating your driver for your display adapter may help. What one do you have?

Also, for people to try to help, any details about what you have tried, and exactly what happens or messgaes you receive, will be of great help.


----------



## ladex142 (Jun 7, 2006)

Am running an hp pavilion 9030us, with an Nvidia Go 7600. I tried Prince of Persia the two throne and The Punisher.....both installed well but when i try running them it try to load and then minimizes without shutting down.....i also try maximizing but didn't work


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you get the most recent Vista driver from NVidia?

http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

Also, try shutting down all other programs that you are not using, such as the ones in the tray. If something needs to show a message on the screen, or a screensaver starts, it may pre-empt the game. You might also try setting your display to Windows Classic so that themes do not interfere.


----------



## ladex142 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you very much, i reinstall the drivers for my video card and it worked, the games are loading now, thanks again :up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Great. Vista works well for me, so I know it's not hopeless. Good work. You can mark the thread "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------

